# Craftsman 358.797920 Blower - Manual



## majblue2k2 (Jul 4, 2006)

Just picked up one of these. Runs great once started. The airfilter is really nasty and looking to replace. Beyond the simple rinse with mild detergent and dry method. Need a replacement p/n for the filter and sparkplug. I believe the fuel mix is 40:1 but not sure which is why I'm looking for a manual as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Majblue2k2


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The mixture is 40:1. You can get parts numbers on the Sears web site at http://www3.sears.com


----------



## majblue2k2 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Hank!!!


----------



## curly (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mixture screw settings???*

Can you tell me what the mixture screws are to be set at? I can not get it to start and I did replace the plug.

Thanks


----------



## janastar (Jun 9, 2007)

Question - my primer squeaks when I release it, and it seems that no fuel is going through. Can't start it. Anyone have an idea as to what might be wrong? Thx!


----------

